# Sticking Shift lock button stops moving out of Park



## StacyD (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a Nissan X Trail Ti 2002 Auto, That has started to have the shift lock stick and the only way to get it out of park is to press the Shift lock button.

I read a post about a pathfinder having the same problem has any one had this issue with a Xtrail and if so was it the same fix ?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

The shift lock works by requiring you to have your foot on the brake pedal and the key in the ignition turned to ON to move the selector out of Park.
There is both a cable from the keyswitch and a solenoid which together control the release of the selector.

1. Check fuse #5 in the fuse box next to the steering wheel to see if it is blown.
2. Have your keyswitch interlock cable checked and adjusted.
3. Have your brake pedal switch checked and adjusted.


----------



## StacyD (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you Revhead Kev I will take a look in the morning  I will let you know what I find.


----------

